# amano aquascaping competion



## peter (10 Sep 2007)

Inote  george came 775 . the fisrt time i entered  i came 89 then  in the 700s like george with  what  I thoght  was a better tank  may be with some team effort  we could cack it next year .peter


----------



## beeky (10 Sep 2007)

Even some of the really big names have done badly some years. I think alot of it depends on who's judging and of course how good the other entries are.

I notice now that they'd dropped the 'natural' category. I seem to remember there used to be a category for low tech setups.

Does anyone know when the 2007 entrants can be viewed?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Sep 2007)

Hi Peter,

Great to see you on here.  I'm assuming you are Peter Bradley?

89 is excellent!  How many entrants were there?  What year was it?

I was disappointed with 775.  It is interesting that I was positioned higher than Justin Law and Faruk Gencoz though.  With 1144 entries I imagine there were single points seperating hundreds of entrants.


----------



## beeky (11 Sep 2007)

I remember reading an article by Peter in PFK a few years ago about setting up a tank to enter in the AGA, but I tried searching for it on the PFK site a few weeks ago with no luck.

Are all the entries to the competition viewable on their site or is it just the top hundred or so?


----------

